

Is your privacy policy written for humans? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/177067/wanted-privacy-policies-written-human-beings

======
bhartzer
I'm still amazed at how many sites just copy the text from someone other
site's privacy policy and make it their own.

